# Splash free swimming



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dotty has got it, I don't have to worry about her drowning any more  
A before picture from about a month ago and then a few from today 

In the picture of soggy Dot notice Kiki and Lizzie heads still out at sea... getting those two to come out is almost impossible


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loved these pictures marzi, 3 dogs and a bobbing head! 
Well done dot for graduating from the doggy splash to the doggy paddle xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good to know it can be done. My parents last dog was a huge rehomed lab who went down like a stone the first time he went in the water. He never did learn to swim, even with a life jacket he'd thrash wildly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Good to know it can be done. My parents last dog was a huge rehomed lab who went down like a stone the first time he went in the water. He never did learn to swim, even with a life jacket he'd thrash wildly.


I must admit that I was beginning to wonder whether Dot was going to be my first dog that couldn't swim - she still tends to madly splash when she first goes in, but now levels out and swims more smoothly - still not very powerfully, but that will come I think.... Her ears are a definite disadvantage as they provide considerable drag. When she gets out and shakes it is not uncommon for one ear to splat across her face and stick


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great pictures, you are so lucky being close to a beach. She looks very proud in the last pic.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Dot 

Lovely photos - I have beach envy again!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! That is a huge difference in swimming styles.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi love the pics. Dot is a little genious she is doing great!! Lizzie must have extra fun now swimming with 3 dogs


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the pictures. What lucky girls to be able to go to the beach!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We are very lucky to live close to the edge of the country - I love the open horizon and sense of space that you get standing on the beach and looking out to sea. I love the lsea when it is wild and stormy and the waves crash on to the shingle and send plumes of spray up - I love it when it is calm and takes the colour of the blue summer sky. My children have been so lucky to grow up with easy access to the beach and sea - hours of happy days rock pooling or just playing in the water - bbq breakfasts on deserted beaches - wonderful.

When I first knew we had to move to the south coast I cried, I couldn't stand the thought of overcrowded, cultivated, tame sussex - I so loved living in the Dark Peaks of Derbyshire with all that bleak empty moorland. But now I'd cry if I had to leave the sea 

Lizzie loves it - we fit in a swim pretty much every day. she is a bit stressy at the moment - fears of transition to secondary school and girl friend issues - feeling that she is not the right size/shape doesn't wear the right clothes etc - but actually she is her mother's daughter and is never happier tha when she is wearing comfy clothes and messing around with animals (dogs and horses, but she also hankers for a snake, loves guinea pigs, is fascinated by birds of prey....)
Growing up is tough - but a swim in the sea does help to put a big smile back on her face. Shej ust needs the sort of friend who'd prefer to do the same, rather than obsess over hair styles, nail varnish and fashionable clothes - even boys! Oh my word - why are they in such a hurry to grow up and why oh why do they have to buy into the _appearence is the most important thing_ thing?

The dogs love the sea - Inzi becomes a total manic pest aand shouts for her ball the moment she gets out of the sea, she cannot rest  These days I have to put her on the lead otherwise she's swim until she sank 
Kiki takes herself off to lie on the warm pebbels or digs through the beach bag until she gets to the towel she most fancies. Dot I amuse by hiding a ball inside Lizzie's croc - keeps her happy for ages.... is it just me or does her tail look hugely long


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What a lovely life for both children and dogs. I hope Lizzie finds some friends who value the same sort of things she does so she can find contentment 

That kinny tail does look very long  I think it is probably because it is wet so lost its usual fluffyness


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi your whole family is so lucky to have that life by the sea. Tell Lizzy that every woman on the planet had to navigate the waters of growing into themselves and it really truly sucks! Best to keep her playing in the sea for as long as she possibly can! With any luck she can jump right from that to a peer group where kindness, humour and smarts are valued over shape and size.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

If only we could make our children's lives as simple as our dogs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lizzie is just perfect the way she is!!
My very best friend has a Lizzie, exactly the same age.....
Her Lizzie wants to be a boy, despises anything girlie and she is a wonderful, very clever, unique young person.
We've worked out 3 scenarios.....
1. She will grow out of it
2. She may be gay
3. She want full transgender realignment!!
I love how your Lizzie is not shallow and seduced by nail varnish or 1D!!!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

There is a fourth possibility Tracey which is that she might just be a girl who has discovered that boys often get a better deal, more comfortable clothes, less obsession with clothes and hair, more straight forward communication, more power over both boys and girls, fewer societal rules, less pressure from teachers, safety from sexual assualt, safety from the horrid attacks girls make on one another....the list goes on and on. Please tell your Lizzie to steer clear of the boxes people will want to put her in until she is much, much older.

I long for the day when people can emulate cockapoos and not be concerned about gender.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lizzie is very special to me as she is my god daughter, her mum is cool in the fact that she realises the above scenarios are real possibilities & encourages Lizzie to talk to her about it x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Lizzie is very special to me as she is my god daughter, her mum is cool in the fact that she realises the above scenarios are real possibilities & encourages Lizzie to talk to her about it x


I remember you mentioned her to me once....your such a cool person


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi, Lizzie is brilliant! Exactly how I would want a daughter to be! She's turning out to be a very amazing human and how lucky are you that she's happy spending her time with her mum and her dogs.


----------

